# tuna where best place to catch



## kw5891 (Apr 11, 2008)

where would you go  other than walmart for tuna fishing


----------



## boohoo222 (Apr 11, 2008)

i never knew you could fish for tuna at walmart....


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 11, 2008)

*yes super walmart and sams*



boohoo222 said:


> i never knew you could fish for tuna at walmart....


yes


----------



## JoeyWommack (Apr 11, 2008)

Venice beach, LA..


----------



## Nitro (Apr 11, 2008)

Off the NC Coast

Venice, LA

Kona, HI


----------



## joefishin (Apr 11, 2008)

*tuna*

Off the Outer Banks.....NC

When they're running.....


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 12, 2008)

*tuna*



JoeyWommack said:


> Venice beach, LA..


thank you do you know when tuna run there


----------



## gafishead (Apr 12, 2008)

The deep bluewater rigs in the Gulf of Mexico are hard to beat for yellowfin action.  Shortest boat ride is out of Venice, LA.  An overnight trip is in order if you go out of the panhandle (Gulf Shores to Destin).  Good Luck!


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 12, 2008)

*thanks*



gafishead said:


> The deep bluewater rigs in the Gulf of Mexico are hard to beat for yellowfin action.  Shortest boat ride is out of Venice, LA.  An overnight trip is in order if you go out of the panhandle (Gulf Shores to Destin).  Good Luck!


what month


----------



## JoeyWommack (Apr 12, 2008)

If you go, I would go with Mike Ellis.  I have never been but I know of lots of people who go with him and I have never heard a bad thing yet.

http://www.relentlesssportfishing.net/index.html

The bigger tuna are caught in the December and January months.


----------



## spaceman (Apr 12, 2008)

*Tuna*

I highly recommend :
http://www.ticketfishing.com/
out of Port Canaveral. Capt Ed Dywer
Check out the other side.
Bring lots of bling


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 13, 2008)

*tuna*

i am 52 yr can i handle a 60 pounds tuna fair shape. dont get me wrong i can walk all day for whitetail but i heard tuna will put a whoping on you is this true ? i live in tampa


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 13, 2008)

*tuna*

i am 52 yr can i handle a 60 pounds tuna fair shape. dont get me wrong i can walk all day for whitetail but i heard tuna will put a whoping on you is this true ? i live in tampa


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 13, 2008)

*tuna*

i am 52 yr can i handle a 60 pounds tuna fair shape. dont get me wrong i can walk all day for whitetail but i heard tuna will put a whoping on you is this true ? i live in tampa


----------



## Lthomas (Apr 13, 2008)

Marathon Hump.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 13, 2008)

kw5891 said:


> i am 52 yr can i handle a 60 pounds tuna fair shape. dont get me wrong i can walk all day for whitetail but i heard tuna will put a whoping on you is this true ? i live in tampa



Well, this 50ish year old almost was pulled out of the boat by a little 40#er....mate had to grab him:








But if ya sit down in a chair, ya  can do it even if your not in great shape (but let me warn you...feeeeel the burn in your shoulders!)

This guy was in his seventies and never looked tired.  I think he was in great shape, however. (that's me on the stand up gear behind him)


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 13, 2008)

Now that I'm thinking about it, he may have been in his eightys...I think, if I remeber correctly, him saying he was in WWII...

I hope to be doing that in my eightys!!

My dad fought them on stand up gear, he is 66.  He is in great shape- he was complaining the other day that he could not touch the rim of a basket ball goal for the first time. (gee dad, most 25 year olds would like to do that)

BTW fish caught off of cape hatty.  maybe 10 miles off shore.

In march you will catch your limit in 2 hours if you get the right capt....and you will have to go into rehab with your arms.

We went in june...it was cool...capt flew a kite off the boat and skipped two rubber flying fish off it and you could see the 50# tunas jump 3 feet out of the water and crash the bait...and you thought buzzbaits were cool!


----------



## jeremy mccollough (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm heading down to venice la at the end of the month and will be fishing around the oil rigs and have been told that i'm in for one heck of a trip...i hope all i have heard is true ...watched the outdoor channel the other night and saw the amount and size of tuna they were catching and i'm here to tell you if my trip is as good as they were doing i'm going to be one whipped puppy when i get back...


----------



## dixie (Apr 13, 2008)

I've always done well for tuna on the second aisle at Kroger


----------



## t k (Apr 13, 2008)

The best place in my opinion is venice louisiana.The fishing is incredible and it will be hard to find a place where the tuna are as close as they are there.We caught tuna 16 miles offshore last year after a 20 mile run down the river.I would try to book an overnight trip in june-sept and catch tuna on topwater plugs at night under the lights of an oilrig.The weather is calmer typically and there is nothing like seeing a 60-80lb tuna blow up on a topwater plug.We have fished with eddie burger for the last three years and it will be hard to find a better captain.
http://www.fishvenice.com/


----------



## Stock (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been out with Mike Ellis on a day in Feb that had 6ft+ and 38degrees.  He worked his butt off for us on a really slow tuff day... He has a custom Freeman cat that he designed and is freaking awesome... Going to do an overnight the first fullmoon of June for tuna and swords with him.  

I highly reccomend him... But go directly through him... dont go through a well known guide outfit down there he often works for.. they arent my favorite people and i wont say their name... Google Mike Ellis and relentless Venice LA and you will find him direct.


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 14, 2008)

*let me know*



jeremy mccollough said:


> i'm heading down to venice la at the end of the month and will be fishing around the oil rigs and have been told that i'm in for one heck of a trip...i hope all i have heard is true ...watched the outdoor channel the other night and saw the amount and size of tuna they were catching and i'm here to tell you if my trip is as good as they were doing i'm going to be one whipped puppy when i get back...


email me some pictures that where i want to go hunterken8@yahoo.com


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 14, 2008)

*email me his number*



Stock said:


> I have been out with Mike Ellis on a day in Feb that had 6ft+ and 38degrees.  He worked his butt off for us on a really slow tuff day... He has a custom Freeman cat that he designed and is freaking awesome... Going to do an overnight the first fullmoon of June for tuna and swords with him.
> 
> I highly reccomend him... But go directly through him... dont go through a well known guide outfit down there he often works for.. they arent my favorite people and i wont say their name... Google Mike Ellis and relentless Venice LA and you will find him direct.


got his number hunterken8@yahoo.com


----------



## kw5891 (Apr 14, 2008)

*if there one person can i find group*

if there just me who would i call to go with other fishmans


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 14, 2008)

joefishin said:


> Off the Outer Banks.....NC
> 
> When they're running.....



yes sir...I'll be there last week of June...


----------



## JoeyWommack (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mike Ellis*







Captain:
Captain Mike Ellis - Click here for Bio

Address:
Relentless Sportfishing
Venice, Louisiana

Phone:
(504) 715-6597

E-mail:
relentlesssportfishing@yahoo.com


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2008)

winter


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 15, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Well, this 50ish year old almost was pulled out of the boat by a little 40#er....mate had to grab him:



Is that the cool guy from the hot tub


----------



## titlewave (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tuna fishing*



kw5891 said:


> got his number hunterken8@yahoo.com





If you want to go tuna fishing by yourself , but share a boat with others . Then do yourself a favor and go out to California and get on a long range tuna boat. Its one of those "before you die bucket list trips" .

the boats are top notch , go year round, have many options for number of days out from 2 to 24, 5 star quarters on board with real deal chefs serving up 3 squares a day finer than any place you may have been.


www.fishermanslanding.com is the website to check out and look at the "royal star" or the "royal polaris" these are two of the finest but the others are great as well.

If you want a one day trip , Venice is much closer to you . You may be able to find a buddy trip on the forum for the area called www.rodnreel.com which has all the info on venice. You cant go wrong with mike ellis , but like any area there are lots of great local guys . You can find tuna year round off venice with the summer being best as its not cold outside. This winter was a bust on tuna , but usally there are lots of big tuna in close dec to march. I like fishing april through oct best cause its nice and warm outside.

Good luck


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 15, 2008)

Some listed NC way to far to the gulf stream from there like 60-80 miles. You would have to catch a lot of tuna to cover the price of fuel.

Best bet would be south FL or the Keys you don't have to ride as far in a boat gulf stream is only a couple miles from shore. Plus you can limit on Dolphin while fishing for tuna. One more thing the weather is usually nice all year long.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 17, 2008)

Venice is one of the best places...a top Captain is IMHO the biggest factor..a bunch of good one out of Venice too..I'm going on a Grouper/Snapper/Tuna 36 hour combo trip out of P'cola with Jake Adams out of Daybreak Marina on the "Nothing Matters" there are also some good Captains out of Orange Beach and Destin but they have to run a lot farther...good luck.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 18, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Marathon Hump.



Also called the 409 Hump or West Hump. That's where you can catch blackfin tuna.
The yellowfin are biting very good off Harbour Island in the Bahamas now... I was there a few weeks ago and will return on 4/28. You could charter our 2005 61' Viking anytime... No tire kickers, PM me if you want to fish the Bahamas this summer. I will be in Islamorada or the Bahamas until late summer then off to St. Thomas to chase Blue Marlin... We do private charters when the owners are away.


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue, check out the big fish pix thread....Love to see your addtions to that!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 21, 2008)

Another vote for Mike. I've known him for alot of years, met him in the Bahamas originally. No one will work harded to put you on fish. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/pottydoc/6dea165b.jpg?t=1208820853 

this one was 176 lbs. Got him on the Lump in January.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 21, 2008)

pottydoc said:


> Another vote for Mike. I've known him for alot of years, met him in the Bahamas originally. No one will work harded to put you on fish. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/pottydoc/6dea165b.jpg?t=1208820853
> 
> this one was 176 lbs. Got him on the Lump in January.



Man, that's a beautiful Allison Tuna!!!
My advice to the fishermen who want to catch big tuna is learning how to fish with a kite. Learn how the adjustments make the kite move far off the side of the boat and in the clean water. Use circle hooks. Light leaders.
FishingAddict has it right too... If you want to have fun and watch the most incredible bite you'll ever see, troll a kite and skip a rubber flying fish.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Apr 29, 2008)

I was just told about this thread by a good friend of mine. So I decided to check out the site here. It looks to be a very informative site. No for the question at hand. The best place to catch a tuna fish is out of Venice and the second place would be Hatteras NC. I know they catch a few in Florida but it seems very hit or miss. The two places I mentioned are more of a sure thing if there is one in fishing. I am pretty partial to Venice since I run my charter service out of Crypress Cove Marina. So I will only speak for Venice. I know some guys have spoken up as to the quality of service I provide. Just remember where ever you decide to book your trip make sure you book a local fulltime charter captain and not a part timer just because the trip is cheaper. You always get what you pay for. Now for a down and dirty rundown of what to expect year round for tuna out of Venice. The spring pattern consists of 30-40lb fish with a average of 5-8 fish a trip with atleast a couple of fish going 70-90lbs. As the summer pattern kicks in around the first part of May the fish grow a little and the size is from 50-70 with a trophy of 130 plus coming at least once a week. The fall pattern starts around halloween and at that time we livebait alot of 2-3lb mullet for fewer fish on average but they range from 80 to well over 150lbs or so. And our winter pattern is very well known about. It didn't happen this year for whatever reason. But this is the best shot for a 150 plus yellowfin. But it is a very inconsistant fishery and goes up and down on a daily basis and the weather is pretty dicey to say the least. My favorite time is the summer months since the weather is generaly calm and warm. Plus the tuna are for the most part very close to the pass. Although this spring which is normaly a little tougher has been awsome. I can't remember the exact numbers from my last eight trips or so but they go something like this from the last one I ran back to the sart of good weather. I had 9 with three over 100 and the rest 30-40lbs,7 30-40lbers and two dolphin,8 30-40's  with one at 80lbs,5 30-40's,6 30-40's, 3 30-40's,5 30-40's. This pattern will pretty much repeat every month of the year. Just the size of the fish go up or down. Some guys like this time for the smaller fish. They wont beat yuo down like the bigger tuna will. All tackle gets matched to the size of the fish at the time. And if you decide on two days of fishing we have a ton of other possibilities to fish for. I hope i have helped you out on finding the best place to catch some tuna. One other thing go to www.freemanboatworks.com to check out the best fishing platform ever.
Capt. Mike Ellis
Relentless Sportfishing


----------



## Nitro (Apr 29, 2008)

Capt. Mike, 

Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!

Thanks for the great overview! I have fished and hunted out of Venice numerous times... I'm overdue for a trip. 

I'll be in touch.

AG


----------



## Stock (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Mike thanks for the info and glad you jumped in.  We are pretty fired up about this overnighter June 4th.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Apr 29, 2008)

Venice is truly a great destination. Well that is if all you want to do is fish. No other reason to go to the end of the world. I will try and put up regular reports on here as I fish. The summer months are filling pretty fast but I will try and report as often as possible. And thanks for the welcome to the site.
Capt. Mike


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 29, 2008)

Capt. Mike Ellis said:


> Venice is truly a great destination. Well that is if all you want to do is fish. No other reason to go to the end of the world. I will try and put up regular reports on here as I fish. The summer months are filling pretty fast but I will try and report as often as possible. And thanks for the welcome to the site.
> Capt. Mike



Welcome Mike,
Man if Pottydoc can manage a 170 pounder, think what yall would of caught with some real fishermen on board!
I seem to recall an amberjack, cobia trip out of Boynton in PD's boat that he was"Too tired" after a day of diving to make with us.(Just messin with ya PD)
Lauren still talks about those AJ's.
I keep telling her wait until I bring her out to Venice and attach her to a YFT!
Glad you're here bud!
Teacher


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Apr 29, 2008)

Mark better man up I have him coming up here to deckhand for a week.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 30, 2008)

Check east coast report on Florida Sportsman.  They wore them out 60 miles off of St. Augustine this last weekend.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 30, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Check east coast report on Florida Sportsman.  They wore them out 60 miles off of St. Augustine this last weekend.




The fishing on the "other side" can be good but really pales in comparison to Venice.
I've never seen tuna like out there. When you're throwing back 25 pound Blackfins and using Skippies for bait because there will be no room for them in the box, it's something everyone who loves to catch tuna needs to experience. 
On top of that, most of the YFT's we caught on the trip I went on with Mike were on TopWater!! You should see an 80 pounder launch itself out of the water and land on your plug!
We also had a dolphin that would have gone 60 pounds eat a topwater and break off after several scorching runs!
If you want to catch tuna, set up a trip with Mike during the summer. You won't be disappointed!!
Teacher


----------

